# Suche Games wie &quot;Prince of Persia&quot; oder &quot;Tomb Raider&quot; für PC



## Jedi-Joker (3. Juni 2012)

*Suche Games wie "Prince of Persia" oder "Tomb Raider" für PC*

Hallo,


ich zocke neben diversen Hack&Slay Games ( Titan Quest oder Torchlight ) auch mal wieder diversen Action Adventure-Games wie "Tomb Raider" oder "Prince of Persia".

Wie ich schon im dem Thread Titel schon erwähnte, suche ich eben solche Games. Folgende Kriterien sind hier wichtig:

- reichlich Rätsel
- Jump & Run Elemente
- Gamepad spielbar
- Kein Always-On-Kopierschutz
- PC Spiel


Was ich bisher gezockt habe:
- alle Prince of Persia Teile, außer "Prince of Persia: The journey begins"
- alle Tomb Raider Teile, außer "Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light"
- Batman Arkham Asylum ( einzige Ausnahme in Sachen "Kopierschutz" und das gilt auch für Arkham City, welches ich mir iwann dieses Jahr auch holen werde )

Wer solche Arten von PC-Spielen kennt, dann her damit


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Juni 2012)

"Always On" Kopierschutz hast ja eigentlich nicht (ausser bei Diablo 3). Aber ne online Registrierung wirst bei neueren Games nicht vermeiden können. Ausser du guckst dich im Indie bereich etwas um. 

Aber zu den Spielen:
Assassins Creed - recht ähnlich zu Tomb Raider, etwas kampfbetonter, Rätsel erst ab Teil 2 wirklich integriert
DarkSiders - Wilder mix aus Tomb Raider und Zelda. Viele rätsel, anspruchsvolle Kämpfe, ordentlich Jump n' Run einlagen.
Beyond Good & Evil - sehr ausgefallenes Spiel. Ebenfalls sehr rätsellastig


----------



## Piccolo676 (3. Juni 2012)

bei Darksiders kann ich nur zustimmen. hab ich mir zuletzt auch geholt und hat echt Spaß gemacht. recht kurzweilig und auch mal nur für na halbe Stunde spielbar.
Habs für 10€ beim Promarkt gekauft


----------



## Brokensword (3. Juni 2012)

darksiders
eventuell die ganzen legace of kain games, ka wie die alle heißen


----------



## svd (3. Juni 2012)

Da hätten wir auch noch:



Alice: Madness Returns
Devil May Cry 4
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (unbedingt nachholen)
Mini Ninjas
Psychonauts
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Bei dem meisten dieser Spielen wird aber in erster Linie geprügelt und dann gerätselt.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2


Wenn einen die Grafik nicht stört, würde ich* Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver *davor spielen.  Und danach noch *Legacy of Kain: Defiance*.

Ansonsten kann ich Alice ebenfalls empfehlen - erstklassiges stilistisches Design [Den Bug mit dem Schirm kann man per .ini Datei lösen. Im entsprechenden Steam Unterforum steht die Lösung.]
Die ganzen *Assassin's Creed* Teile und *Tomb Raider Underworld, Legend *und *Anniversary*


----------



## Brokensword (3. Juni 2012)

hol dir doch das humble bundle, da haste unteranderem bastion und psychonauts


----------

